# Multiple Connection mit MySQL



## der_sharky (6. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mit Java Swing eine kleine Anwendung programmiert, die MySQL abfragt und das Ergebnis in einem MessageDialog-Fenster anzeigt. Ich bin mit MySQL durch meinen Username und Passwort verbunden, aber ich möchte dass auch andere Kollegen meine Anwendung nutzen. Das bedeutet dass sie sollen auch mit MySQL durch (User, Passwort) verbunden werden. Wie geht das in Java ?
Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## stg (6. Apr 2018)

Wieso sollte das mit einem anderen Benutzer anders funktionieren?


----------



## Dukel (6. Apr 2018)

Wie immer. Es kommt darauf an.
Entweder man nutzt einen zentralen DB User für alle Anwender oder die Anwender bekommen jeder einen eigenen DB User. Bei letzterem kann man evtl. andere Auth. nutzen, damit man keinen (neuen) Benutzer und Passwort braucht sondern man sich mit seinem Windows / Linux User einloggen kann (SSO).


----------



## der_sharky (11. Apr 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## der_sharky (11. Apr 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Wieso sollte das mit einem anderen Benutzer anders funktionieren?


Hi stg,
ich denke nicht dass alles anders funktioniert, ich überlege nur wie ich das am besten machen kann. Sie müssen sich auch anmelden können. Nur weiß ich nicht wie sollen sich mehrere User gleichzeitig anmelden.
Grüße


----------

